# 16x20 heat press for $250?



## Atari (Jun 28, 2006)

*Thank you Craigslist! *

I'm new to all of this and wanted to get in very cheaply to see how our design will look on black garment.

Shortly after placing a wanted post on Craigslist, I was contacted by a very nice guy who had a 16x20 ProWorld heatpress (which I think is a Mighty Max?) sitting his garage for a few years. He has since moved to having his designs silkscreened instead.

It's basically in mint condition. He said it was used for a month or so.


So this post is to let you guys out there know... before you buy, try posting a WANTED post on Craigslist and in your local paper. 

You never know who has a perfectly good press gathering dust!


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

You lucky son of a ...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Wow, sounds like you got a steal. nice tip.

I didn't think about a "Wanted" type ad, I've only searched people actually selling stuff.


----------



## Scrap-Boy (Apr 25, 2006)

"gathering dust!"

that is funny.

do peeps still use such monster machines ? they take up a lot of space.... i though they were only used to press on garment parts before they are sewed together...like on zip-ups and sleeves etc..


----------

